# Connecting an iPad to a WPS WiFi



## The Astroman

Hey CF!

Here's a little problem for you to solve. I'm currently staying at a relative's place. She is very tech UNsavvy, and despite having a wifi network, does not know the key to it. Thankfully, the router has WPS configured, so all I had to do to connect my laptop and my Android smartphone to it was to push the button on the router. Great.

HOWEVER.

I also have a first generation iPad which DOES NOT work with WPS. I therefore need to find an alternative way to connect it to the WiFi. The way I see it, I can either:

1) Find the WPA key somehow, from the devices which ARE connected (I tried logging into the router's config page with the admin/1234 credentials, to no avail)
2) Share the wifi connection from my PC/smartphone to the iPad (if that's even feasible).
3) ??

Any help will be met with unmatched gratitude.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Is your laptop running Vista or 7 by chance? If so, go into the Network and Sharing Center, and then go to "Manage Wireless Networks". Once inside open up the properties for that wireless network. Go to the Security tab and check the box that says "Show Password".


----------



## The Astroman

voyagerfan99 said:


> Is your laptop running Vista or 7 by chance? If so, go into the Network and Sharing Center, and then go to "Manage Wireless Networks". Once inside open up the properties for that wireless network. Go to the Security tab and check the box that says "Show Password".



Amazing, that worked perfectly! Thank you very much.

As a token of my gratitude, here are some cute kittens. Enjoy, and thanks again!


----------

